# Shipping frozen food



## Denko (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought I saw this Q asked the other day, but didn't read the thread and now can't find it. I'd like to send my uncle in Mass. some walleye fillets. Has anyone ever done this?
Thanks, 


Dennis


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Never actually done it myself, but couldn't you ship it FedEx or something on overnite (guaranteed delivery)?


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont know where you would get the packaging, My wife ordered a gallon jug of "burgoo" (a very delicious soup/stew) from a place in Kentucky, they shipped it U.P.S. at 5:30 pm on a Mon. and we got it 7:00 pm on Wed. fearing the worst we opened it and it was still frozen solid. They had the jug packed frozen in a form fitting styrofoam case with 4 ice packs on the outside and in a box with styrofoam paper and tape around it. This was in June with the temps in the 70`s. I hope this gives you some ideas, if not I am willing to pick the walleyes and take them off your hands :lol::lol::lol: Mike


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> I dont know where you would get the packaging, My wife ordered a gallon jug of "burgoo" (a very delicious soup/stew) from a place in Kentucky, they shipped it U.P.S. at 5:30 pm on a Mon. and we got it 7:00 pm on Wed. fearing the worst we opened it and it was still frozen solid. They had the jug packed frozen in a form fitting styrofoam case with 4 ice packs on the outside and in a box with styrofoam paper and tape around it. This was in June with the temps in the 70`s. I hope this gives you some ideas,* if not I am willing to pick the walleyes and take them off your hands *:lol::lol::lol: Mike


Whats the problem *Captain Kroger*. They run out at the fresh fish counter or did you lose your coupons.:evil:

Anytime we shipped food (fresh Kielbaska & smoked) to Coloradao we packed some dry ice in the container and shipped Fedex next day. Never been a problem.


----------



## Denko (Aug 14, 2006)

Joeker, did you just use a small styrofoam cooler, or?

Dennis


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Check your PM's.


----------

